
Open Letter to the Mobile Developers - adrianm
http://onehouronelife.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=5479
======
gurpreet-
This is an amazing post and one that every person who has released public
works should read, including open-source maintainers.

The basic gist of it is that a game developer, Jason, released a game in the
public domain for free. Some mobile developers from the company DualDecade
released it on the App Store with the exact naming as the title and did not
bother to highlight that it was an unofficial derivative work made by Jason.
Game becomes very popular. Jason receives various emails wanting him to change
the game. Jason requests that DualDecade change the name.

It draws attention to the fine lines between copyright, commercial
communication, plagiarism, naming and more. I will be following this very
closely. Will the creative commons licence that Jason chose hold weight,
especially as it wasn't CC-BY? I guess we'll find out.

